# Beethoven Symphony recommendations please



## opus55

I'm beginning to realize the "need" to have more than one recording of each important work by great composers. 

I own only one CD recording of the 9th - Solti/CSO 1986. I have to say that I like it but it doesn't impress me as much as the other Beethoven symphonies do. I've been thinking that I just don't like 9th as much as others do which seemed very natural until...

I played my dad's LP the other day - 9th by Fricsay. WOW  This one really MOVES! Where have I been all these years.. I looked up online and great, DG reissue is available!!

I need to expand my basic Beethoven symphonies collection now and could use some recommendations based on what I currently have:

Symphony 1 & 2 - I've never heard these yet
Symphony 3 - Giulini/LAPO 1979-DG. My favorite recording in my tiny Beethoven symphony collection
Symphony 4 - Mravinsky/Leningrad 1973-Melodiya. Not sure how I ended up getting this. It's so so.
Symphony 5/7 - Reiner/CSO RCA Living Stereo. I like the performance but I wish I had another recording with better sound. I have a feeling that there are other 5th recordings that will make me go  like Fricsay's 9th did.
Symphony 6 - Bohm/Vienna Phil Orch 1971 DG. I like this a lot.
Symphony 6/8 - Bernstein/NYP 196? Sony Classical. I haven't played this 6th much so I can't say if I like it better than Bohm version. So far it seems as good as Bohm's. I also like the 8th on this CD.
Symphony 9 - Solti/CSO 1986 London/Decca. Every time I play this I feel suffocating - it sounds way too thick and rigid. I thought that's how it was supposed to sound until I heard Fricsay's recording. I may be too unexperienced to appreciate 1950's recordings but any other recordings from 60's and later that I should get next?

Thanks and I have tons of time to shop this week.


----------



## Delicious Manager

For symphonies 5 and 7, you simply MUST have the classic Carlos Kleiber recordings now cheaply available on a Deutsche Grammophon reissue. Benchmark recordings!


----------



## opus55

Delicious Manager said:


> For symphonies 5 and 7, you simply MUST have the classic Carlos Kleiber recordings now cheaply available on a Deutsche Grammophon reissue. Benchmark recordings!


It's been on my shopping list forever. Maybe I should get it tonight.


----------



## elgar's ghost

For symphonies 1 & 2 try Zinman/Zurich on Arte Nova - not just conveniently on one disc but a fine recording and very cheap on 'zon.

Also cheap - all 9 by Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin on Warner if you want to consider the option of a supplimentary cycle at some point. Very rich, passionate performances. Also includes overtures.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'll second the Kleiber 5th and add the Gardiner 3rd and the Ormandy/Philadelphia 7th.

Seriously, Beethoven's symphonies are such a cornerstone of the canon of classical music that a great many classical music lovers will have at least two or more versions of most of them... if not several entire cycles (I have 4).

:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

I happened to have borrowed 5th/3rd by Gardiner from library. Is this considered HIP recording since they used original instruments?

Thanks for recommendations. What would be the most popular box set?


----------



## Guest

Personally, there are 3 Beethoven symphony cycles that I greatly enjoy:
Osmo Vanska with the Minnesota Symphony on BIS - great sound, not HIP, but not as massive as older recordings. This is my favorite cycle.

Paavo Jarvi's new cycle on (I believe) RCA or Sony. Leaner sound, very enjoyable.

Gardiner's cycle on Archiv - nice brisk tempos, great HIP recordings.

For the 9th, you could also try Karajan's recording from (I believe) '62 or '63 on DG - this recording and the Fricsay recording are both wonderful.

Many people extol the virtues of the Furtwangler recording on EMI - I have it, and have learned to enjoy it. The sound is mono, so it won't be as nice as the others I have listed, and the tempos that Furtwangler uses are slower than most others I have heard, but it is still one of those must listen to recordings.


----------



## Guest

opus55 said:


> I happened to have borrowed 5th/3rd by Gardiner from library. Is this considered HIP recording since they used original instruments?
> 
> Thanks for recommendations. What would be the most popular box set?


Yes, Gardiner's are HIP recordings. They use period instruments and attempt to use performance practices contemporary to the work.


----------



## Olias

May I humbly suggest my personal favorite cycle:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=60899

Its a historically informed performance on modern instruments. The sound quality is amazing, the balance is perfect, and the research on interpretation is unbelievably detailed in the included booklet. Its the one CD set I'm grabbing if my house ever catches on fire.

For a recording on period instruments, I agree with the above suggestions of Gardiner.


----------



## opus55

Olias said:


> ..Its a historically informed performance on modern instruments..


I might like this set and wish I could find a place to sample it. I think what turns me off the most is Beethoven and Mozart symphonies performed big and heavy by modern orchestra.


----------



## Olias

opus55 said:


> I might like this set and wish I could find a place to sample it.


ASK AND YE SHALL RECEIVE. There are a few pops in the uploaded YouTube videos. These pops are NOT on the CDs.

Here's the 2nd mvt of the 7th from the Mackerras set:






Here's the 4th movement. One of the most exciting interpretations I've heard.






Here's the Eroica 1st mvt:


----------



## opus55

Olias said:


> ASK AND YE SHALL RECEIVE..


Thanks for the link. I'm replaying 3rd 1st mvnt now. I do like the faster tempo, swift and energetic.

Gardiner's was also much faster than Giulini whose orchestra sounds grandeur and substantial. I didn't realize Giulini's tempo was so slow :lol: Sorry, I'm still a beginner learning.

Both Gardiner's and Mackerras' recordings seem to breath easier than Giulini's. My taste may be changing for classical period works, perhaps.


----------



## scytheavatar

A few more recommendation: first is Abbado's set (you can sample it on amazon):

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sym...YZ33/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293087417&sr=8-1

Second is Immerseel's set, which I vastly prefer to the overrated Gardiner:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphonies-Ouvertures-Box-Set/dp/B0014WSWTY/ref=pd_sim_m_3

My favourite HIP is actually Bruggen's set, but that is expensive. If you are able to get it cheaply I'll highly recommend you to get it.


----------



## Delicious Manager

opus55 said:


> It's been on my shopping list forever. Maybe I should get it tonight.


Got it yet? If not, why not?


----------



## Guest

I'll say here that, in general, I am definitely a huge fan of HIP recordings. I have a lot of them. In fact, I don't think I own a non-HIP recording of Bach. And I definitely enjoy Beethoven HIP recordings - the Gardiner symphony cycle, as well as his recording of the Missa Solemnis are wonderful. The Immerseel/Anima Eterna recordings of the symphonies are also very nice. They seem to add an excitement to them. Christopher Hogwood's HIP recordings are also nice.

But there is something about Beethoven that also lends itself quite well to later romantic style interpretations - bigger groups, different tempi. Don't get just one kind. Although I like Gardiner's HIP recording of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, my absolute favorite is an older recording on EMI by Otto Klemperer (one of my all-time favorite conductors). Karajan's 1960's recordings are also very nice. The recording technology by then was already quite good, so you are not losing a lot in terms of sound quality, although you probably won't get it in SACD. Fricsay, as you already mentioned, is one of the great recordings of the 9th. The Osmo Vanska cycle that I already mentioned on BIS is incredible - I believe HIP practices are somewhat incorporated, but it is on modern instruments.

Kleiber's recording of the 5th and 7th is legendary, and for good reason. Sound quality, again, isn't as good as some new digital recording, but the power of the performance negates any problems there. And the 5th and 7th are two of Beethoven's best - a great combo. Rarely do you get such a good pairing on any CD. Get it!


----------



## Ukko

Check out Savall's 3rd.


----------



## opus55

Delicious Manager said:


> Got it yet? If not, why not?


My excuse this time was I didn't have time to search for a good deal. :lol:

Thanks for the recommendations, everyone. I'll have to buy at least one box set then add few more singles.


----------



## opus55

Hilltroll72 said:


> Check out Savall's 3rd.


Very interesting version, it's quite different from all other interpretations of 3rd.


----------



## Ukko

opus55 said:


> Very interesting version, it's quite different from all other interpretations of 3rd.


[re Savall's 3rd]

It's different, and my opinion of it changes with each hearing, in the range from 'that's good' to 'that's very good'.

And I feel the urge to listen again. Excuse me please.


----------



## Webernite

I much prefer Savall to Norrington.


----------



## opus55

I checked out from library Hogwood 1&2 and Gardiner 3&5. I liked Hogwood's approach so much that I bought his 3 and 4&5 when I saw them in used book store. I also purchased Fricsay 9 - I played it over and over and over  I like both HIP and modern(not overly heavy) orchestras on Beethoven symphonies.

I also liked the preview clips of Cluytens(?) so I'm planning on buying it as well.

And I still have not bought Carlos Kleiber 5&7.


----------



## RBrittain

Olias said:


> Here's the Eroica 1st mvt:


That sounds great. Here's Mackeras' Beethoven 5: I.






Also, any von Karajan recording of a Beethoven symphony is usually worth getting.


----------



## opus55

I borrowed Mackerras/Prague Chamber Orchestra recording of Mozart symphonies from library and was quite impressed by them. I'll look for his Beethoven recordings next time I go to library.

They blocked youtube at my work so I'll have to watch it when I get home


----------



## Vaneyes

1 & 2 CSO/Solti 1989/90
3 & 4 BPO/Karajan 1963
4 & 6 ColumbiaSO/Walter 1958
5 & 7 VPO/Kleiber 1974/76
6 & 8 COE/Harnoncourt 1990
9 CSO/Solti 1972


----------



## gr8gunz

The entire cycle by CSO and Solti 1972 is fabulous. My absolute favorite and has just been released on CD with a very different picture than the one on the original London vinyl.

New release on Decca:










London Vinyl release circa 1972. Anybody remember this one?


----------



## augustinus

Otto Klemperer's box set by EMI. The 1959 recordings of the 3rd and the 5th are more ponderous than their mono predecessors from 1955, but there is power there, and they move--even at Klemperer's slow tempi.


----------



## starry

I think I got that vinyl release out from a library around 85/86 (they didn't charge in those days either I think). The music was way beyond me though as I was just starting out in classical music.  So I knew I had to bide my time with things like that (or the Beethoven Quartets box set, probably Quartetto Italiano) until I was ready for it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Try...*

Try Bruckner's 4th....You'll love it!














there are 7....

Martin


----------



## opus55

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Try Bruckner's 4th....You'll love it!
> ...
> there are 7....
> 
> Martin


I will revisit my Bruckner collection which is very thin and missing 4th. Not sure how I missed no. 4.


----------



## World Violist

gr8gunz said:


> London Vinyl release circa 1972. Anybody remember this one?


I just must say that I do remember it because I own it.

Never quite liked it either; very heavy, as I recall.

One of the more interesting Beethoven cycles I've heard (which is not saying much for a large number of reasons) is the EMI digital cycle by Kurt Sanderling. It's been released on CD but it's been out of print for years. I've got the LPs and they're quite good.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

_[/I



] I will revisit my Bruckner collection which is very thin and missing 4th. Not sure how I missed no. 4.

Click to expand...

Good... Buy it! and stop with Beethoven! I had the Toscanini version when I was a kid...It was supposely the best version. I don't know....Now I played safe, I have Adolf Hitler conducting...this is GUT (von Karajan)...pronounce goot (good in German).

Martin, pu-deF_


----------



## gr8gunz

World Violist said:


> I just must say that I do remember it because I own it.
> 
> Never quite liked it either; very heavy, as I recall.
> 
> One of the more interesting Beethoven cycles I've heard (which is not saying much for a large number of reasons) is the EMI digital cycle by Kurt Sanderling. It's been released on CD but it's been out of print for years. I've got the LPs and they're quite good.


Yes, quite heavy. Probably one of the heaviest recording of the nine in existence. I do love it though and I am thoroughly enjoying the set of CDs. Dunno what London records used for the vinyl but my set was possessed with incredible surface noise. Clicks and pops extraordinaire. I did everything imagineable to fix that to no avail. Drove me nuts.


----------



## chung

opus55 said:


> I'm beginning to realize the "need" to have more than one recording of each important work by great composers.
> 
> I own only one CD recording of the 9th - Solti/CSO 1986. I have to say that I like it but it doesn't impress me as much as the other Beethoven symphonies do. I've been thinking that I just don't like 9th as much as others do which seemed very natural until...
> 
> I played my dad's LP the other day - 9th by Fricsay. WOW  This one really MOVES! Where have I been all these years.. I looked up online and great, DG reissue is available!!
> 
> I need to expand my basic Beethoven symphonies collection now and could use some recommendations based on what I currently have:
> 
> Symphony 1 & 2 - I've never heard these yet
> Symphony 3 - Giulini/LAPO 1979-DG. My favorite recording in my tiny Beethoven symphony collection
> Symphony 4 - Mravinsky/Leningrad 1973-Melodiya. Not sure how I ended up getting this. It's so so.
> Symphony 5/7 - Reiner/CSO RCA Living Stereo. I like the performance but I wish I had another recording with better sound. I have a feeling that there are other 5th recordings that will make me go  like Fricsay's 9th did.
> Symphony 6 - Bohm/Vienna Phil Orch 1971 DG. I like this a lot.
> Symphony 6/8 - Bernstein/NYP 196? Sony Classical. I haven't played this 6th much so I can't say if I like it better than Bohm version. So far it seems as good as Bohm's. I also like the 8th on this CD.
> Symphony 9 - Solti/CSO 1986 London/Decca. Every time I play this I feel suffocating - it sounds way too thick and rigid. I thought that's how it was supposed to sound until I heard Fricsay's recording. I may be too unexperienced to appreciate 1950's recordings but any other recordings from 60's and later that I should get next?
> 
> Thanks and I have tons of time to shop this week.


My dream cycle

1. Krips, LSO (Madacy / Vanguard - DON'T GET THE VERSION FROM BESCOL!)
2. Blomstedt, SD (Brilliant Classics / Berlin Classics)
3. Cluytens, BP (EMI)
4. Bernstein, NYPO (Sony)
5. C. Kleiber, WP (DG)
6. Szell, CO (Sony)
7. Konwitschny, GL (Berlin Classics)
8. Leibowitz, RPO (Readers' Digest / Chesky)
9. Leinsdorf, BSO (RCA)

My first alternates for this cycle are:

1. Bernstein, NYPO (Sony)
2. Mackerras, RLPO (EMI)
3. Szell, CO (Sony)
4. Leibowitz, RPO (Readers' Digest / Chesky)
5. Reiner, CSO (RCA)
6. Walter, Columbia Orch. (Sony)
7. Haitink, LSO (LSO Live)
8. Barenboim, SB (Warner)
9. Wand, NDRSO (RCA)

For cycles I would suggest looking into at least one of Wand's (RCA), Blomstedt's (Brilliant Classics / Berlin Classics), Barenboim's (Warner), von Karajan's (1961-2 - DG), Cluytens' (EMI) or Szell's (Sony).


----------



## Elgarian

I wrote this in another thread more than a year ago, and I've had no cause to change my opinion since then. I'll quote myself, if I may:



Elgarian said:


> I found that listening to Immerseel's recording of Beethoven's fifth was like listening to it for the first time. A symphony that had never much interested me suddenly became not merely fascinating, but exciting, fresh, dynamic, delicate, and pulsing with vitality. There was a sense of being able to hear individual instruments, individual musicians, all working together, where once I'd only heard a kind of mush of sound, smoothed-out. On the basis of hearing an extended clip from the 5th, I bought the box of the Anima Eterna Beethoven symphonies, and it was one of the happiest and most thrilling purchases I've made for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven on a motor bike, with the wind in your face, instead of Beethoven in a family saloon car with all the windows closed.


----------



## opus55

Immerseel box found and added to my wish list on amazon.com. It's my way of remembering to listen to samples and read reviews 

What do you guys think of this? I liked what I heard in short sample clips. I wish my local library had a copy.


----------



## chung

Cluytens' set is quite solid (and a bargain! Amazon Marketplace sells it between $10 and $15 these days), and is especially interesting when you compare the Berlin Philharmonic here to the Berlin Philharmonic in von Karajan's first cycle on DG recorded a couple of years after Cluytens had finished these recordings.

No. 3 in this cycle takes first place in my dream cycle (see my post).

I also enjoy Nos. 5, 7 and 9 from Cluytens' cycle but none of these are in my top 5 recommendations for recordings of these symphonies.


----------



## Edward Elgar

For extreme and clinical precision:










For sheer volume of sound and texture:


----------



## Ralfy

I have the '63 box set with Karajan, and a review is given here:

http://inkpot.com/classical/beethsymkar.html

and a Bernstein cycle which came with a box set released more than a decade ago.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

World Violist said:


> Never quite liked it, either; very heavy, as I recall.
> 
> 
> gr8gunz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, quite heavy.
Click to expand...

On the topic of heavy, did either of you hear the digital-recording Solti Beethoven cycle that was recorded subsequently?!

Yes- the Karajan 62-63 set is my go-to box- and it's supplemented by the Kleiber 5/7 (though there's nothing wrong with the Karajan 7, unless you're one of those types who hyperventilate over "he didn't take all the repeats!!"), the Furtwängler/Bayreuth 9th, and occasional listens to Solti and the 70s Karajan set.


----------



## Patricio Madrigal Cauduro

The 5th & 7th with Solti conducting Wiener Philharmoniker Orchestra (Legendary Decca Performances) is awesome, it's not like CSO. I was looking for a good interpretation until I found these. 
Finally, it's a matter of taste. I've heard Kleiber, Bernstein, Karajan, and other recordings of the 5th & 7th, and I like more Solti and Fürtwangler than others.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Patricio Madrigal Cauduro said:


> ...7th with Solti conducting Wiener Philharmoniker Orchestra (Legendary Decca Performances) is awesome...


This was my first exposure to Beethoven 7; an 'age-of-vinyl' acquisition that I picked up as a High Schooler.

There are a couple I like a little better- 
but it certainly played its role in beginning my near life-long-love of that symphony.


----------



## h1478971

Cleveland Orchestra Dohnanyi is a good Beethoven cycle.


----------



## radiohlite

Dohnanyi was my intro to the 5th & 7th back in middle school. still good!


----------



## Patricio Madrigal Cauduro

Which are those do you like a little better?


----------



## tahnak

*Beethoven Symphonies.. recordings recommendation*



opus55 said:


> I'm beginning to realize the "need" to have more than one recording of each important work by great composers.
> 
> I own only one CD recording of the 9th - Solti/CSO 1986. I have to say that I like it but it doesn't impress me as much as the other Beethoven symphonies do. I've been thinking that I just don't like 9th as much as others do which seemed very natural until...
> 
> I played my dad's LP the other day - 9th by Fricsay. WOW  This one really MOVES! Where have I been all these years.. I looked up online and great, DG reissue is available!!
> 
> I need to expand my basic Beethoven symphonies collection now and could use some recommendations based on what I currently have:
> 
> Symphony 1 & 2 - I've never heard these yet
> Symphony 3 - Giulini/LAPO 1979-DG. My favorite recording in my tiny Beethoven symphony collection
> Symphony 4 - Mravinsky/Leningrad 1973-Melodiya. Not sure how I ended up getting this. It's so so.
> Symphony 5/7 - Reiner/CSO RCA Living Stereo. I like the performance but I wish I had another recording with better sound. I have a feeling that there are other 5th recordings that will make me go  like Fricsay's 9th did.
> Symphony 6 - Bohm/Vienna Phil Orch 1971 DG. I like this a lot.
> Symphony 6/8 - Bernstein/NYP 196? Sony Classical. I haven't played this 6th much so I can't say if I like it better than Bohm version. So far it seems as good as Bohm's. I also like the 8th on this CD.
> Symphony 9 - Solti/CSO 1986 London/Decca. Every time I play this I feel suffocating - it sounds way too thick and rigid. I thought that's how it was supposed to sound until I heard Fricsay's recording. I may be too unexperienced to appreciate 1950's recordings but any other recordings from 60's and later that I should get next?
> 
> Thanks and I have tons of time to shop this week.


To begin in the reverse order, you have a fairly capable recording in Solti and the one you heard (Fricsay). Add two more to this in Furtwangler (either RAI Rome or Bayreuth or Berlin Philharmonic.. it will be a revelation) and try Zubin Mehta on CBS with New York.
Symphony No. 8 - Klemperer/Philharmonia and Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic.
Symphony No. 7- Kleiber/Karajan
Symphony No. 6 - Sir Charles Groves/ Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Furtwangler/RAI
Symphony No. 5 - Leonard Bernstein/New York and Karajan/ Berlin.
Symphony No. 4 - Berlin Philharmonic/Andre Cluytens
Eroica- Leonard Bernstein/New York, Furtwangler/Vienna and Karajan/Berlin
Symphony No. 2= Klemperer/Philharmonia and Karajan/Berlin
Symphony No.1 - Sir Charles Groves/Royal Philharmonic and Klemperer/Philharmonia


----------



## Barking Spiderz

opus55 said:


> Immerseel box found and added to my wish list on amazon.com. It's my way of remembering to listen to samples and read reviews
> 
> What do you guys think of this? I liked what I heard in short sample clips. I wish my local library had a copy.


I have this and it's excellent

Other cycles I have are Karajan 62, Barenboim, Haitink, Harnoncourt, Norrington, Gardiner, Mackaerras /RLPO and Zinman. The Zimnan may be my favourite. The tempi are fairly zippy and the overall textures are lighter than some sets.

Seprate must haves are of course the Kleiber 5 & 5, Bohm 6 and Klemperer 3. That's pretty much writ in stone.


----------



## TxllxT

I content myself with 1 5CD Box: Sir Simon Rattle & VPO 2003. But Beethoven is for me an  enigma , a cosmic black hole that sucks everything & gives nothingness back, a bigot. Beautiful acoustics!


----------



## scytheavatar

TxllxT said:


> I content myself with 1 5CD Box: Sir Simon Rattle & VPO 2003. But Beethoven is for me an  enigma , a cosmic black hole that sucks everything & gives nothingness back, a bigot. Beautiful acoustics!


:lol: Doesn't that mean that you should be getting a better recording? Someone who represents Beethoven better?


----------



## Barking Spiderz

scytheavatar said:


> :lol: Doesn't that mean that you should be getting a better recording? Someone who represents Beethoven better?


I dont think the Rattle is widely considered by Beethovenites to the a 'one to get' . There are at least a dozen that are better.


----------



## Aksel

I have 1, 3, 4, 5, 7 and 8 with LSO and Haitink, and I rather like them, especially 1, 3 and 5.


----------



## TxllxT

I forgot, that I've got the Eugen Jochum cycle as well, but with Rattle the orchestra sounds better. But still I remain Beethoven-deaf. For me it's ideology of the narrow-minded, not music: _"Alle Menschen werden Brüder"_, the blows of Eroica non-sensical and the beginning of the fifth petty-bourgeois  stuff where communist revolutions are made of


----------



## harmony

<Full cycle>
Karajan's 60s, 70s and 80s recordings with BPO are all very nice.
Furtwangler's cycle.

<One by One>
Sym. No.1 - Haitink (2006)
Sym. No.2 - Barenboim (1999)
Sym. No.3 - Karajan (1982 Live) - Vivid and Clear
Sym. No.4 - Szell (1963)
Sym. No.5 - Carlos Kleiber (1974) - Powerful and Speedy
Sym. No.6 - Bruno Walter (1958) - Comfort and Natural
Sym. No.7 - Furtwangler (1943) - Shining brass
Sym. No.8 - Toscanini (1952)
Sym. No.9 - Furtwangler (1951 Bayreuth, 1954 Lucerne.
But 1942 wartime recording has deep unease.)
Fricsay (1958)
Karajan (1960s)


----------



## Xaltotun

I'd like to get some recommendations for the most massive, over-the-top, gigantic, über-romantic, expressive interpretations of the symphonies. I don't care for precision, authenticity or historical accurateness. I want blood and thunder and a personal interpretation from the conductor. Which conductor shall I go to?


----------



## 1648

Xaltotun said:


> I'd like to get some recommendations for the most massive, over-the-top, gigantic, über-romantic, expressive interpretations of the symphonies. I don't care for precision, authenticity or historical accurateness. I want blood and thunder and a personal interpretation from the conductor. Which conductor shall I go to?


 You're gonna have to go back to the first half to last century to get your fix I fear, Barenboim and Thielemann can't hold a candle to Furtwängler and Mengelberg if you like that sort of thing (and you should!). Furtwängler recordings are widely available, investigate his wartime recordings of the Fifth and Seventh with the Berlin Philharmonic as well as the two (one live, one studio) Eroicas with the Vienna Philharmonic. For the Ninth I'd go with the Orfeo release of the Bayreuth performance, which compared to the widely circulated EMI piecemeal release suffers from sketchy intonation here and there but better conveys Furtwängler's unique conception of the piece. There's other recordings by him, two from 1942 and a bunch from the 1950s, but I find the Bayreuth one the most convincing, it's also one of the better-sounding ones.

As for Mengelberg, start with his 1940 performance of the Ninth, quite well-recorded for the period and available in good remasters. His reading occupies a middle ground between the contemporary performances by Furtwängler and Toscanini, weighty, deeply subjective yet extremely precise and with plenty of rhythmic drive. Prepare yourself for some ultra-cheesy octave doubling in the fourth movement's orchestral introduction.

Klemperer's view is decidedly more modern and structured-oriented but few other recordings sound quite as massive yet sweeping as his '57 live Eroica with the Royal Danish Orchestra and the '61 live Ninth with his Philharmonia Orchestra.

My personal favorites, first choices are bold:

No. 1: *Klemperer/POL (studio)* & Leibowitz/RPO
No. 2: Monteux/LSO & *Leibowitz/RPO*
No. 3: Klemperer/RDO, *Scherchen/VSOO (1958)*, Monteux/RCO
No. 4: Toscanini/NBC SO (1939) & *Scherchen/RPO*
No. 5: *Scherchen/RPO*, Leibowitz/RPO & Harnoncourt/CoE (2007)
No. 6: Toscanini/BBC SO, *Kleiber senior/RCO* & Leibowitz/RPO
No. 7: Kleiber senior/RCO, Fricay/RIAS SO, *Leibowitz/RPO*, Kleiber junior/BRSO
No. 8: *Scherchen/RPO* (the one and only)
No. 9: Toscanini/NBC SO (1939), Busch/RDO, *Fricsay/BPO*, Klemperer/POL (live 1961)

As far as complete cycles go, the '39 Toscanini/NBC SO and Leibowitz/RPO would by my first choices, Szell, Karajan/POL and BPO '63 are consistently fine too.


----------



## Xaltotun

Thanks a lot for a great and lengthy reply, 1648!! Inspired by your post, I'm listening right now to Furtwängler's Beethoven Symphony #7 (Berliner Philharmoniker, 1943). There's coughs from the audience, but the music is exactly what I've been looking for - a very personal and dramatic interpretation!


----------



## Mark60

4 and 5: Karajan BP/DG 1963. To me the best.


----------



## Conor71

I have 3 Beethoven Cycles: Klemperer/PO on EMI as part of the Budget Box, Karajan 63 and J.E. Gardiner/OR&R - I have also owned the Cluytens at one Stage though I gave that one away as I found the performances a bit shabby at times!.

My favourite set is the Karajan 63 - great sound from the orchestra, Perfect tempos and a sense of excitement in these performances I think .
JEG is great too and the modern sound and budget pricing make this an attractive set as well.
Again, Klemperer is a great set of old-school Beethoven - Slow and romantic performances here.


----------



## 1648

Conor71 said:


> Again, Klemperer is a great set of old-school Beethoven - Slow and romantic performances here.


 Most later studio recordings are not representative of his talents as a conductor, in no case I would apply the label "romantic" to anything Klemperer-conducted, at least not in the way it is usually applied to performance of classical music.


----------



## haydnfan

Conor, Karajan 63 was my first complete set, ah man those were good times! Have you heard Jochum? His performances are driven. And on the opposite side is Walter with sunny, warm performances.

My favorite PI set is Hogwood, who has an interesting take one each symphony and is not just fast for the sake of fast. 

Anyway I just ordered the Harnoncourt set, I'm excited!


----------



## Conor71

1648 said:


> Most later studio recordings are not representative of his talents as a conductor, in no case I would apply the label "romantic" to anything Klemperer-conducted, at least not in the way it is usually applied to performance of classical music.


Hmmm, under what circumstances would you describe a performance as "Romantic" then .


----------



## Conor71

haydnfan said:


> Conor, Karajan 63 was my first complete set, ah man those were good times! Have you heard Jochum? His performances are driven. And on the opposite side is Walter with sunny, warm performances.
> 
> My favorite PI set is Hogwood, who has an interesting take one each symphony and is not just fast for the sake of fast.
> 
> Anyway I just ordered the Harnoncourt set, I'm excited!


Yes, Im nuts about that Karajan set, very exciting .
I havent heard Jochum or Walter in Beethoven yet, or even Furtwaengler for that matter! - may have to remedy that some day! .


----------



## Vaneyes

Conor71 said:


> Yes, Im nuts about that Karajan set, very exciting .
> I havent heard Jochum or Walter in Beethoven yet, or even Furtwaengler for that matter! - may have to remedy that some day! .


Of the latter three conductors' LvB, I'd recommend...


----------



## realmassy

I asked a similar question a few months ago, and I've been suggested the Van Immerseel cycle. I still love it, maybe just the ninth doesn't 'work' as the others.
The Vanska cycle is nice as well as the Herreweghe one on Pentatone.


----------

